# Omnisphere Tuplets - How to (arpeggiator)



## Soundbed (Dec 2, 2020)

Omnisphere has an arpeggiator with an easy tuplet (triplet or other divisions) creator ... it's a nice little feature. If you are interested in checking it out I made a quick video. Let me know if you have any other questions or requests for "tips" like this.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks! I didn't know that.


----------

